# Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee



## WallerChris (17. Juli 2005)

*Urlaub in St. Andrä am Zicksee*

Also ich fahre mit einem Freund und einer Freundin dort hin und hab vor in Illmitz auf Welse zu angeln. Wie soll ich Vorgehen bzw welche Montagen bzw welche Schnurstärke und Hakengröße sollte ich verwenden????
Morgen Mittag gehts los, deshalb frag ich noch schnell ob dort schon jemand war und Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

mfg Chris


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (21. April 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

Ich weis das das thema schon sehr alt ist aber ich werde im sommer auch mal zum zicksee fahrn und wollte da mal ein bisschen angeln .
Aber ich weis nicht auf was man da angeln kann und wie man dort am besten angelt ,was erlaubt ist und was nicht und ob tageskarten verkauft werden .
War schon wer dort ?


----------



## WallerChris (26. April 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

hallo,
direkt am zicksee hab ich nicht fischen können, da ich nirgendst wo wem gefunden habe, der Karten verkauft hat.
jedoch gab es 2005 gleich ums eck (bei nen kleinen Häuschen) nen Teich mit tageskarten. ich habe mich damals aber an einen Zulauf zum neusiedlersee gesetzt, konnte aber leider nichts überlissten. Karte hatte damals 15€ gekostet

mfg chris


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (28. April 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

Ok danke


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

Hallo leute!!!
Naja am zicksee ist das nicht so einfach!!!
Fische selber dort doch dort gibt es keine tageskarten sondern nur jahreskarten um 350€ und die bekommt man auch nicht so einfach!!!
Naja das wasser ist klasse schöne fische bis 20kg.
Naja tud leid....................:c


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

servus!

der zicksee soll echt ein super wasser sein, da ich direkt am neusiedlersee wohne kommt aber eine jahreskarte, die man nur schwer bekommt, nicht in frage.
ich kenn aber ein paar die dort fischen, super karpfen und zander sollen da drinnen sein.

karpfentechnisch wäre es für mich interessant, da ich am neusiedlersee noch keinen über 8 kg fangen konnte.
schade, dass es nicht ein paar tageskarten im jahr zum lösen gibt....

lg rob


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

Ja deis stimmt für mich gehts noch bin aus wallern!!!
Ist aber auf grund der vielen regeln auch nicht so super!!!
Kein füttern, kein nachtfischen und. und. und.
Also 350 ist schon extrem!!!


----------



## rob (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

kein füttern, kein nachtfischen und 350 euro sind extrem!

fischt du auch am neusiedlersee auf karpfen, wenn ja wie sieht es bei dir aus?
was waren deine größten fische bzw. hast du was von anderen in punkto größe gehört?

lg rob


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Urlaub in Sk. Andrä am Zicksee*

Mein Vater hatte mal ein boot am see in illmitz stehen!!!
Großes hatte er aber nicht max. 3kg. 
Bin gerade auf der suche nach einem naturgewässer in der nähe bei dem man auch nachts wischen kann und wo auch größere karpfen drinnen sind...
Kennst du ein wasser???#h


----------

